# Worlds lightest gas auger



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

I just completed this years project. It is a 11 pound 2 stroke 1.4 hp gas engine mated to a 6 inch barracuda auger. It has a Custom made auger adapter that keys right into the chuck. The engine has a 20-1 gear reduction. Its a beast. The total weight with a full tank of gas is 16.5 pounds. Not quite as light as my 36 volt electric , but when the ice is over 18 inches thick , this one should do the job. If I drop to a 4 inch Lazer, the weight goes down a pound or 2. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CrankYanker (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice Job! Just make sure your chuck is going to stay locked on while cranking 5000RPM's! Hate to have the auger go down the hole.


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

looks pretty damn good, i like the ingenuity, where is the engine from?


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

The chuck is the old style Jacobs chuck that you tighten with a half inch key. It is meant for drill bits. I am more worried about breaking the weld on the adapter than the chuck coming loose . I might use my ice master adapter with the elastic auger saver if I feel that the auger might become an anchor. 
Always good to carry a strong magnet and rope too. Just in case...
By the way, it only spins at 1250 rpm's max. The gear reduction adds torque and slows the bit down. Its probably not the fastest drill in town , but I would rather have a light weight drill than have to haul around a 30+ pound auger. Plus i can use it for drilling ice anchors for the shanty.


----------



## 850XP (Sep 13, 2012)

Make sure to wear the proper PPE, it does not look to be OSHA approved.


----------



## 850XP (Sep 13, 2012)

MacGyver would be envious of that auger!!!


----------



## HardWayMike (Nov 24, 2010)

Double Trouble, Would it be possible to get a "build along" on this? I am ok with the weight but the cash is what kills me when it comes to augers, lol. I already have a 6 and 8 in hand augers but have been trying to figure out a way to make them "power" auger's. Thanks for any info passed along. Mike


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

The cheapest way i have found to build my drills is to find either a used electric or gas powered drill. An electric would have to be at least 24 volts with lithium ion batteries. The gas drill can be several different models from earthquake, harbor freight , or hi-line. 
All will do the job. 
I connect my drills to the current augers I have with either an adapter from ice master, nimrod , or ones we made from an old auger handle welded to a 3/8" nut driver. 
Make sure that your augers are either Lazer style with the bigger blades or the serrated blades that come on commercial ice augers. The mora blades do not cut fast enough and will kill batteries. 
I have a bosch 36 volt drill that is going on its 3rd season . I use it all year long. I bought an extended battery pack , but all the batteries are from 2006. The drill is a beast. 
My gas drill is a hi-line that i just bought . It is a 2 stroke and i have not tried it on ice yet. 
I look for stuff off season or slightly broken which keeps costs down. The drill i bought was a mess. It took a whole day of cleanup and a little welding to get it usable. 
If you wish to see the adapters we made , I can take pictures.


----------



## HardWayMike (Nov 24, 2010)

What kind of gas drill are you referring to? I have an adapter for my strike master to use a regular cordless drill. I don't think that I have ever seen a gas powered drill though. Thanks, Mike.


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

echo, hi-line, and earthquake(ardisam ) all sell gas powered drills. I think that harbor freight has one too.


----------



## bootsie (Feb 16, 2007)

My Nils has a Tanaka gas powered drill head adapted to the Auger. They are used to drill holes in wooden beams and power poles.


----------

